
Insurers file reverse public records suits to stop release of price information - howard941
http://tcog.info/bluecross-blueshield-cigna-optum-file-reverse-public-records-suits-to-stop-release-of-price-information/
======
deogeo
They expect us to believe the current insurance system is any good, but not
allow us to check for ourselves.

